# Newhaven - Le Havre - new service



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Ciao

www.ldlines.com will be operating a new service from Newhaven - Le Havre

www.ldlines.com

Newhaven also has a service to Dieppe with TransManche Ferries

www.transmancheferries.com

Russell


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Are we all willing to trust a new company again yet?

Ralph


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ld Lines*

Hi

Well it is a new route for an already established operator.

It must also be noted that AT Ferries ia an operator - if that is the one you might be hinting at.

I believe AT's UK- Spain service will resume on 28th April.

Russell


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i used them last year from portsmouth £120 less than brittany from the same port sailing about the time but to caen


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Motorhome up to 1.9m height, up to 5m length (Thats Chugs) £169

Car up to 1.9m height, up to 5m length £89

I would like someone to explain that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

